# Zweibindenbrasse und Ringelbrassen fangen (Dalmatien))



## guter Angler (28. Februar 2016)

leider haben immer nur die kleineren Exemplare (unter15cm) interesse an meinem Köder. (Frischer Calmar vom Markt.) Wenn ich den Köder langsam  durchs Wasser ziehe haben die größeren kurzzeitig auch Interesse. Es kommt aber nicht wirklich zum Biss. Die größeren bleiben davor dann stehen ziehen selten kurz dran oder wenden sich dann ab. Ich beobachtete dieses öfters mit meiner Taucherbrille vom Boot aus. Irgendwann macht dann der Revier-Schriftbarsch kurzen Prozess und beißt an. Ich will aber keine Schriftbarsche mehr.

Muss ich was ändern oder liegt es daran dass ich tagsüber angeln tue und die größeren einfach nicht so gefrässig sind.


----------



## zulu (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zweibindenbrasse und Ringelbrassen fangen (Dalmatien))*

ganz einfach in tiefen fischen, wo man nicht mit der Taucherbrille hinsehen kann,
 sonst, wie in deinem anderen Thema beschrieben
Technik und Montage überdenken
versuch mal die Sache mit der Seegurke
|wavey:
Z.


----------



## guter Angler (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zweibindenbrasse und Ringelbrassen fangen (Dalmatien))*

Hallo Zulu,

ja ich meinte den Serranus scriba.

Die Fischfetzen eines z.B. Serranus scriba halten sehr schlecht auf dem Angelhaken. Auch kleine Meeräschen die ich in der Nacht an der Mole gekeschert hatte waren ruck zuck abgefressen.

Die Sache mit der seegurke schreckt mich ein bischen ab.

Im Angelladen in Süddeutschland und Kroatien fragte ich nach dem Meereswurm (Sieht aus wie ein Tausendfüssler). Leider war dieser nirgends erhältlich.

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen dass die Goldbrasse darauf abgeht.

Vg Ingo


----------



## glavoc (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zweibindenbrasse und Ringelbrassen fangen (Dalmatien))*

ja den Meereswurm (Veliki morski crv, lat. Eunice gigantea ) erhälst du am ehesten bei lokalen Fischern, die dir den unter der Hand verkaufen...da mußt du dich durchfragen. In Süddeutschen Angelläden wirst du sicher keinen Erfolg haben... ^^
Aber dieser wird dir uU sofort oder auch bevor er den Grund erreicht attakiert von kleinen Fischen. Da mußt du schnell sein (Vorteil der Handleine aber lassen wir das^^). Die Seegurkeninnensubstanz/Gellee die dir Zulu empfohlen hat ist wirklich selektiver. Ich benutze sehr gerne Purpurschnecken oder wenn das Meer zu kalt ist (zum kurz schnorcheln) die gemeine Napfschnecke. Zudem denke ich, du solltest entweder früher ( Prije jutra _ribari_ se bude! (Vor dem Morgen stehen die Fischer auf) lautet die erste Zeile in einem dalmatinischem Volkslied)) - oder kurz vor der Dämmerung in die Nacht hinein fischen gehen.
Bei der Komarca/Podlanica/Goldbrasse ist es sehr wichtig die Posta/Spot zu kennen bzw. wie deren "Wanderwege" aussehen. 
Warum sollten die Fischfetzen eines Schriftbarsches schlecht halten? Ist ein stabilerer Fisch als viele andere sonstige Köderfische dort unten...
Zudem ist mir nicht klar, wie die dir eine Meeräsche abknabbern können und du den Räuber nicht fängst? Frage: Wie köderst du die an?
Ansonsten gebe ich Zulu Recht - Schriftbarsche gehören in einen Brudet 
lg


----------



## guter Angler (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zweibindenbrasse und Ringelbrassen fangen (Dalmatien))*


in allen Purpurschnecken dort waren immer nur Einsiedlerkrebse.


die Napfschnecken gehn immer zu schnell vom Haken.
Nach der Dämmerung bin ich spätestens zurück. Ich habe keine Positionslichter. Ausserdem nutzen wir den abend lieber um gemütlich essen zu gehn. Das würde anders aussehen wenn ich ohne Freundin dort wäre. Morgens ist so eine Sache vor 6 Uhr geht da nix bei mir.


Ich köder gerne mit Brot oder die reste vom 2 Tage alten Calmar.


anbei ein Foto einer 
Schnecke die ich mal nachts gefangen hatte. Welche Art von Schnekce ist das?


----------



## glavoc (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zweibindenbrasse und Ringelbrassen fangen (Dalmatien))*



guter Angler schrieb:


> in allen Purpurschnecken dort waren immer nur Einsiedlerkrebse.
> *Vermutlich meinst du dann andere Schnecken. Egal. Dann lass mal deine "blöden" Schriftbarsche tot zum Grund absinken an einer Stelle, wo du steinigen sowie algenbewachsenen Grund mit Sand dazwischen in einer von dir noch zu erschnorchelnden Stelle hinab. Warte ca. eine knappe Stunde und du kannst sie an und um die toten Schriftbarsche herum abernten...Bei Einsidlerkrebsen ist der weiche Teil am Körperende der Köder...Problem hierbei: sehr weich und mit einem Biss abgefressen..*
> 
> 
> ...



*Eine sehr gute, die du wenn du ihren Fuß mit dem Haken versiehst, sehr fängig sein sollte! (Natürlich aus der Schale geklopft/diese zerschlagen..) Genauer kann ich sie dir nicht beschreiben, da du nur die Unterseite fotografiert hast..könnte auch die erwähnte Purpurschnecke oder eine nahe Verwante sein..

|wavey:
*


----------



## guter Angler (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zweibindenbrasse und Ringelbrassen fangen (Dalmatien))*

Danke erstmal für die interessanten Informationen

Alle Fische waren sehr scharf auf die Einsiedlerkrebse. Glavoc -wie du schon angemerkt hast aber dann auch sehr schnell weg vom Haken.

Leider hatte ich in tieferen Regionen (größer 15m) noch nie was gefangen. Sollte ich das nächste mal angehen. Vielleicht auch mal mit einem kleinen Wobbler oder so.

|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zweibindenbrasse und Ringelbrassen fangen (Dalmatien))*

Hab mit Einsiedlerkrebsen schon Dorade gefangen. Also das ist schon ein guter Köder. 
Es liegt auch nicht immer nur am Köder. Ich denke es ist oft so, dass eher falscher Ort und falsche Zeit das Problem sind. Doraden sind eine wissenschaft für sich. Bei uns fangen sie die mit lebenden Krebsen oder mit Muscheln. 

Nichts gegen Kalmare als Köder  Nichts ziehe ich einem lebenden Kalmar vor!


----------



## glavoc (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zweibindenbrasse und Ringelbrassen fangen (Dalmatien))*

genauer lesen Scorp...exakt so habe ich es ja auch geschrieben...
Petri zur Dorade, ist aber wohl länger her mit dem Fang oder?
lg


----------



## zulu (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zweibindenbrasse und Ringelbrassen fangen (Dalmatien))*

Ingo,

Für die tieferen Plätze ist es ganz besonders wichtig das man ankert.
Mit einem Schlauchboot erst recht, da treibt man schnell ab.

Wenn Du Probleme hast einen vernünftigen Platz zu finden,
dann fahre einfach herum und sieh nach wo die anderen 
nachmittags und abends mit den Handleinen ihre Fische fangen.

Da ist es meist 30 bis 50 m tief. 
Struktur um 50 Meter, da wird es dann interessant , wirst sehen.

Positionslichter brauchst Du nicht nur ein Top-Licht.
Da improvisieren viele mit einer Kopflampe und diesen runden selbstklebenden
LEDs aus dem Baumarkt als Hecklicht. Das reicht für einen kleinen Nachttrip , viele Kroaten mit den kleinen
Booten haben nur ein Feuerzeug als Beleuchtung.

Das  die Köder sofort abgefressen werden, oder besser gesagt das man sofort einen Biss bekommt ist normal. 
Auch in 100 oder 200 m ist das so.

Da heißt es einfach* aufpassen*, sofort anschlagen und rauf damit. Das ist ein ständiges hoch und runter.

Da wo die Montage unten ankommt sammeln sich viele kleine Fische und warten auf den nächsten Futterhappen.
 Die größeren kommen dann etwas später und machen es den kleinen streitig.
Die richtigen kommen dann um die kleinen zu fressen.

 Darum fischt man mit ganzen Fischen oder Filets von kleinen Brassen und Barschen.

Ist doch ganz simpel mit 2 Haken Paternoster . In Kroatien sind sogar 3 Haken erlaubt.

#h

Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Zweibindenbrasse und Ringelbrassen fangen (Dalmatien))*



glavoc schrieb:


> genauer lesen Scorp...exakt so habe ich es ja auch geschrieben...
> Petri zur Dorade, ist aber wohl länger her mit dem Fang oder?
> lg



Das hab ich schon gesehen. War auch nicht als Widerspruch zu sehen, wollte da einfach nochmal drauf beharren :q


----------



## glavoc (1. März 2016)

*AW: Zweibindenbrasse und Ringelbrassen fangen (Dalmatien))*

Scorp - alles klärchen  - habe verstanden.


----------

